

Google exec questions Reding's 'Right to be forgotten' pledge - gaoprea
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/01/26/google_exec_criticises_right_to_be_forgotten_proposal/

======
gaoprea
details about the proposed bill <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3510487>

